

The dumbest mobile game ever made? - traughber
http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/28/gree-launches-its-ridiculous-fighting-game-flop-fu/
A game we made &quot;could be one of the dumbest mobile games ever made.&quot;
======
traughber
Link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.gree.flopfu](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.gree.flopfu)

